

Is new Facebook Groups design a whitewash of a certain image/b/oards? - AHarbs

That's what it looks like to me. The bumping style. How information is added to the stream and commented on. Replace picture uploaded with normal profile picture or attachment? what do you think.
======
AHarbs
social friendly version.

to me its almost a "we can do it"-style recession solving, network connecting
update. (job-wise)

